

50% off all O'Reilly Ebooks & Videos (Tues, March 22) - albox
http://oreilly.com/store/dd-jpn.html

======
nkassis
All revenues going to Japan Disaster Relief. Don't be shy everyone, buy as
many as you can. This should be tax deductible ;p

